# ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spain is a large country and because it has many rivers. Who has been in Spain will have noticed that the Spanish rivers haven't very wide, and that's because almost all Spanish rivers are always on their way downhill. Of the eight largest rivers in Spain, four are international (Miño/Minho, Duero/Douro, Tajo/Tejo and Guadiana, shared with Portugal), and the rest, Ebro, Guadalquivir, Júcar and Segura are entirely Spanish. Here we will reflect all Spanish primary rivers and tributaries of over 40 kilometers.

There are also several rivers born in Spain but have all the way into France (including the famous Garona/Garonne) and another who was born in France but has all the way into Spain, the Segre River. The first does not take into consideration and give Segre news at the time.



Mapa de las principales cuencas hidrográficas de la península (Versión Corregida) por Enrique Viola, en Flickr​

(t) Adaja river / Second photo - 164 km. - Source: Between Serrota and Ávila mountain range (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Adra river - 49 km. - Source: Sierra Nevada mountain range (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Almería, Andalusia) - South Basin
(t) Aguasvivas river / Second photo - 100 km. - Source: Pelarda y Cucalón mountain ranges (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Águeda river / Second photo - 176 km. - Source: Navasfrías (Salamanca, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Spain and Portugal) – Duero Basin
(P) Agüeira river - 47 km. - Source: Fonsagrada (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Navia river (Asturias) - Nort Basin (Asturias)
(P) Agüera river - 21 km. - Source: Burgueño mount (Cantabria) - River mouth: Oriñón estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - Nort Basin (Cantabria)
(t) Alagón river / Second photo - 205 km. - Source: Frades mountain range (Salamanca, CYL) - River mouth: Tajo river (Cáceres, Extremadura) - Tajo Basin
(t) Albaida river - 52 km. - Source: Benicadell mountain range (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana) - River mouth: Júcar/Xúquer river (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana) - Júcar Basin 
(t) Alberche river / Second photo - 177 km. - Source: Villafranca mountain range (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Tajo river (Toledo, CLM) - Tajo Basin
(ttt) Alcanadre river / Second photo - 147 km. - Source: Galardón mountain range (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Cinca river (Huesca, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Algodor river - 102 km. - Source: Navajo lagoon (Ciudad Real, CLM) - River mouth: Tajo river (Comunidad de Madrid) - Tajo Basin
(t) Alhama river / Second photo- 78 km. - Source: Almuerzo mountain range (Soria, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro river (La Rioja) - Ebro Basin
(tt) Aliste river - 72 km. - Source: Culebra mountain range (Zamora, CYL) - River mouth: Esla river (Zamora, CYL) – Duero Basin
(tt) Aller river - 42 km. - Source: Vegarada Pass (Asturias) - River mouth: Caudal river (Asturias) – North Basin (Asturias)
(P) Almanzora river - 90 km. - Source: Born at 2000 m altitude, Alcontar (Almería, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Almería, Andalusia) - South Basin
(tt) Almar river / Second photo - 78 km. - Source: Ávila mountain range (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Tormes river (Salamanca, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Almonte river / Second photo - 97 km. - Source: Guadalupe mountain range (Cáceres, Extremadura) - River mouth: Tajo river (Cáceres, Extremadura) - Tajo Basin 
(P) Andarax river / Second photo- 97 km. - Source: Almirez peak (Almería, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterraneam Sea (Almería, Andalusia) - South Basin
(P) Anllóns river - 54 km. -Source: Montemaior mountain range (A Coruña, Galicia) - River mouth: Corme y Lage estuary (A Coruña, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin
(t) Anoia river - 68 km. - Source: Jorba (Barcelona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Llobregat river (Barcelona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia
(P) Antas river - 40 km. - Source: Filabres mountain range (Almería, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Almería, Andalusia) - South Basin
(ttt) Ara river / Second photo - 70 km. - Source: Viñamala/Vignemale massif (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Cinca river (Huesca, Aragon) - Ebro Basin
(t) Aragón river / Second photo - 195 km. - Source: Astún Valley (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Navarre) - Ebro Basin 
(tt) Aragón Subordán river / Second photo - 50 km. - Source: Bernera mountain range (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Aragón river (Huesca, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Arandilla river - 51 km. - Source: Huerta de Rey (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Burgos, CYL)
(ttt) Araquil [Burunda] river - 79 km. - Source: Araia, Asparrena (Álava/Araba, Basque Country) - River mouth: Arga river (Navarre)
(t) Arba river / Second photo - 96 km. - Source: Santo Domingo y Lucientes mountain range (Zaragoza, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Ardila river / Second photo- 166 km. - Source: Tentudia Monastery (Badajoz) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin
(tt) Arga river / Second photo - 145 km. - Source: Quinto Real massif (Navarre) - River mouth: Aragón river (Navarre) - Ebro Basin
(tt) Arlanza river / Second photo - 160 km. - Source: Demanda mountain range (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Pisuerga river (Palencia, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(ttt) Arlanzon river / Second photo - 131 km. - Source: Demanda mountain range (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Arlanza river (Palencia, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Arnoia river / Second photo - 84 km. - Source: San Mamede mountain range (Ourense, Galicia) - River mouth: Miño river (Ourense, Galicia) - Miño Basin
(t) Artibai river - 25 km. - Source: Oiz mount (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country) 
(P) Asón river - 44 km. - Source: Azalagua peak (Cantabria) - Limpias estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria)
(t) Azuer river / Second photo – 110 km. - Source: Villahermosa (Ciudad Real, CLM) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Ciudad Real, CLM) - Guadiana Basin 
(P) Barbate river / Second photo - 80 km. - Source: Aljibe mountain range (Cádiz, Andalusia) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Cádiz, Andalusia) – Guadalete-Barbate Basin
(t) Bayas/Baia river - 64 km. - Source: Gorbea mount (Álava, Basque Country) - River mouth: Ebro river (Burgos, Castile and Leon) – Ebro Basin
(P) Bedón river - 23 km. - Source: Cuera mountain range (Asturias) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(t) Bembézar river / Second photo - 126 km. - Source: Azuaga (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Córdoba, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin
(t) Bergantes river - 60 km. - Source: Gúdar mountain range (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Guadalope river (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana) - Ebro Basin
(tt) Bernesga river / Second photo- 77 km. - Source: Pajares Pass (León, CYL) - River mouth: Esla river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Besaya river - 47 km. - Source: Cueto Ropero (Cantabria) - River mouth: Saja river (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria)
(tt) Bibei river / Second photo - 97 km. - Source: Moncalvo peak (Zamora, CYL) - River mouth: Sil river (Ourense and Lugo, Galicia) - Miño Basin
(P) Bidasoa/Bidassoa [Baztan] river - 69 km. - Source: Astaté peak (Navarre) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Spain/France) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(tt) Boeza river - 62 km. - Source: Hills of Campo de Martín Moro Toledano (León, CYL) - River mouth: Sil river (León, CYL) -Miño Basin 
(t) Bullaque river / Second photo - 91 km. - Source: Chorito mountain range (Ciudad Real, CLM) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Ciudad real, CLM) - Guadiana Basin
(ttt) Burbia river - 42 km. - Source: Peña Cuiña (León, CYL) - River mouth: Cua river (León, CYL) - Miño Basin
(P) Butroe/Butrón river - 30 km. - Source: Mendigana mount (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(tt) Cabe river / Second photo - 56 km. - Source: Incio (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Sil river (Lugo, Galicia) - Miño Basin
(t) Cabrera river - 63 km. - Source: Peña Trevinca (Zamora, CYL/Ourense, Galicia) - River mouth: Sil river (León, CYL) - Miño Basin 
(t) Cabriel river / Second photo / Third photo - 220 km. - Source: Cabriel valley (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Júcar river (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana) - Júcar Basin
(P) Cadagua/Kadagua river - 70 km. - Source: Magdalena mountain range (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Bilbao estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Bizcaia, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country) 
(t) Cardener river / Second photo - 87 km. - Source: Fonts del Cardener (Lleida, Catalonia) - River mouth: Llobregat river (Barcelona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia
(t) Cares river / Second photo - 54 km. - Posada de Valdeón (León, CYL) - River mouth: Deva river, Tina Mayor estuary (Asturias/Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria) 
(tt) Carrión river / Second photo - 179 km. - Source: Fuentes Carrionas mountain range (Palencia, CYL) - River mouth: Pisuerga river (Palencia, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Caudal river - (18) km. - Source: It's the confluence of the rivers Aller and Lena, taking the name of Caudal (Asturias) – River mouth: Nalón river (Asturias) – North Basin (Asturias)
(t) Caya/Caia river - (?) km. - Source: San Mamede mountain range (Portalegre, Portugal) – River mouth: Guadiana river (Portalegre, Portugal and Extremadura, Spain) – Guadiana Basin 
(tt) Cea river / Second photo - 157 km. - Source: Fuente del Pescado (León, CYL) - River mouth: Esla river (Zamora, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Cega river - 149 km. - Source: Lozoya pass (Segovia, CYL) – River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) – Duero Basin 
(t) Chanza/Chança river - 117 km. (81 km. Spain/36 km. Portugal) - Source: Aracena mountain range (Huelva, Andalusia) – River mouth: Guadiana river (Portugal) – Guadiana Basin 
(t) Cidacos river - 83 km. - Source: Oncala pass (Soria, Castile and Leon) - River mouth: Ebro river (La Rioja) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Cigüela river / Second photo - 225 km. - Source: Altos de Cabrejas (Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Near the Tablas de Daimiel (Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha), along with Záncara river, it definitely becomes the Guadiana river – Guadiana Basin
(tt) Cinca river / Second photo - 170 km. - Source: Glacial cirque of Pineta (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Segre river (Zaragoza, Aragon) – Ebro Basin
(tt) Cofio river / Second photo - 56 km. - Source: Malagón mountain range (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Alberche river (Comunidad de Madrid) – Tajo Basin
(t) Corbones river - 177 km. - Source: Blanquilla mountain range (Málaga, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Sevilla, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(tt) Córcoles river - 88 km. - Source: Campo de Montiel region (Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Endorheic area of Socuéllamos, Záncara river (Ciudad Real, CLM) - Guadiana Basin
(tt) Cúa river / Second photo - 62 km. - Source: Cienfuegos pass (León, CYL) - River mouth: Sil river (León, CYL) - Miño Basin
(tt) Cubillas river - 63 km. - Source: Los Montes region (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Geníl river (Granada, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(ttt) Curueño river - 47 km. - Source: Vegarada pass (León, CYL) - River mouth: Porma river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(P) Deba river / Second photo - 58 km. - Source: Elgea mountain range (Álava/Araba, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(P) Deva river - 64 km. - Source: Fuente De, Camaleño (Cantabria) - River mouth: Tina Mayor estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria) 
(t) Deza river - 51 km. - Source: Testeiro mountain range (Pontevedra, Galicia) - River mouth: Ulla river (Pontevedra, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin (Pontevedra, Galicia)
(P) Duero/Douro river *** / Second photo - 897 km. (572 km. in Spain, 213 in Portugal and 112 of common border) - Source: Urbion peak, Picos de Urbión mountain range (Soria, CYL) - River mouth: Porto estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Porto, Portugal) - Duero Basin
(tttt) Duerna river - 54 km. - Source: León Mounts (León, CYL) - River mouth: Tuerto river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Duratón river / Second photo - 114 km. - Source: Cebollera peak, Somosierra mountain range (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(P) Ebro river *** / Second photo - 950 km. - Source: Circus glacier of Tresmares Peak (Cantabria) - River mouth: Ebro Delta, Mediterranean Sea (Tarragona, Catalonia) - Ebro Basin
(t) Ega river / Second photo - 113 km. - Source: Lagran (Álava, Basque Country) - River mouth: Ebro river (Navarre) - Ebro Basin (29/11/2015)
(P) Eo river / Second photo - 99 km. - Source: Cádabo mounts (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Ribadeo estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Galicia/Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(tt) Eresma river / Second photo - 134 km. - Source: Valsaín valley (Segovia, CYL) - River mouth: Adaja river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(ttt) Eria river / Second photo - 102 km. - Source: Teleno Mounts (León, CYL) - River mouth: Órbigo river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin
(tt) Escabas river - 60 km. - Source: Tragacete mountain range (Cuenca, CLM) - River mouth: Guadiela river (Cuenca, CLM) - Guadiana Basin 
(P) Escudo river - 21 km. - Source: Escudo mountain range (Cantabria) - River mouth: Estuary of San Vicente de la Barquera, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria) 
(ttt) Ésera river / Second photo - 94 km. - Source: Maladeta massif (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Cinca river (Huesca, Aragon) - Ebro Basin
(tt) Esgueva river - 116 km. - Source: Peña Cervera Peak (Burgos, CYL) -River mouth: Pisuerga river (Valladolid, CYL) Duero Basin 
(t) Esla river / Second photo - 287 km. - Source: Valdosín valley (León, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Zamora, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Estena river / Second photo - 77 km. - Source: Toledo Mounts (Toledo, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha/Cáceres, Extremadura) – Guadiana Basin 
(P) Esva river - 54 km. - Source: Tineo (Asturias) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) – North Basin (Asturias)
(P) Eume river / Second photo - 80 km. - Source: Gistral mountain range (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Pontedeume (A Coruña, Galicia) – Galicia Coast Basin
(tt) Fardes river - 74 km. - Source: Huétor mountain range (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadiana Menor river (Granada, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin
(ttt) Flamisell river - 42 km. - Source: Torre de Capdella (Lleida, Catalonia) - River mouth: Noguera Pallaresa river (Lleida, Catalonia) – Ebro Basin
(tttt) Flumen river - 120 km. - Source: Bonés mountain range range (Huesca, Aragón) - River mouth: Alcanadre river (Huesca, Aragon) – Ebro Basin 
(P) Fluvià river - 84 km. - Source: Collsacabra mountains (Girona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Aiguamolls de l’Empordà, Mediterranean Sea (Girona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia
(P) Foix river - 41 km. - Source: La Llacuna mountain range (Barcelona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Barcelona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia 
(P) Francolí river - 92 km. - Source: Espluga de Francolí (Tarragona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Tarragona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia
(P) Gaià river - 59 km. - Source: Santa Coloma de Queralt (Tarragona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Tarragona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia 
(t) Gállego river / Second photo- 193 km. - Source: Portalet d’Aneu pass (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Gallo river - 90 km. Source - Tremedal mountain range (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Tajo river (Guadalajara, CLM) - Tajo Basin
(t) Geníl river / Second photo - 359 km. - Source: Veleta peak, Sierra Nevada (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Córdoba, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin
(t) Gévora/Xévora river - 74 km. - Source: San Mamede mountain range (Portalegre, Portugal) - River mouth: Guadiana River (Badajoz, Extremadura, Spain) – Guadiana Basin 
(P) Girona [Ebo] river - 39 km. - Source: Fontblanca ravine (Alicante/Alacant, CV) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Alicante/Alacant, CV) – Júcar Basin 
(P) Gorgos [Xaló] river - 53 km. - Source: Alfaro y Serrella mountain range (Alicante/Alacant, CV) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Alicante/Alacant, CV) – Júcar Basin 
(t) Guadaíra river / Second photo - 110 km. - Source: Pozo Amargo mountain range (Cádiz, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir River (Sevilla, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Guadajira river / Second photo - 74 km. - Source: Feria mountain range (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin
(t) Guadajoz river - 215 km. - Source: Priego de Córdoba mountain range (Córdoba, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir River (Córdoba, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin
(tt) Guadalefra river - 51 km. - Source: Zalamea de la Serena (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Zújar river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin
(tt) Guadalén river - 127 km. - Source: Santa Cruz de los Cáñamos (Ciudad Real, Castile and Leon) - River mouth: Guadalimar river (Jaén, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Guadalentín river - 121 km. - Source: María mountain range (Almería, Andalusia) - River mouth: Segura river (Región de Murcia) - Segura Basin 
(P) Guadalete river / Second photo - 153 km. - Source: Grazalema mountain range (Cádiz, Andalusia) - River mouth: Cádiz bay, Atlantic Ocean (Cádiz, Andalusia) - Guadalete-Barbate Basin
(P) Guadalfeo river / Second photo - 71 km. - Source: Sierra Nevada mountain range (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Granada, Andalusia) - South Basin 
(P) Guadalholce river / Second photo - 154 km. - Source: San Jorge mountain range (Málaga, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Málaga, Andalusia) - South Basin 
(t) Guadalimar river - 167 km. - Source: Alcaráz mountain range (Albacete, Castile-La Mancha) – Guadalquivir river (Jaén, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Guadalmellato river – 111 km. - Source: confluence of rivers Guadalbarbo, Cuzna and Varas (Córdoba, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Córdoba, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Guadalope river – 160 km. - Source: Gúdar mountain range (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(P) Guadalquivir river *** / Second photo – 657 km. Source: Cazorla mountain range (Jaén, Andalusia) - River mouth: Marshes and estuary of Guadalquivir, Atlantic Ocean (Cádiz and Huelva, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin
(t) Guadalupe [Guadalupejo] river – 41 km. - Source: Guadalupe (Cáceres, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin 
(t) Guadámez river – 95 km. - Source: Campillo de Llerena (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin 
(t) Guadarrama river / Second photo - 132 km. - Source: Slopes Siete Picos massif (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Tajo (Toledo, CLM) - Tajo Basin
(P) Guadiana river *** / Second photo - 742 km. (502 km. in Spain, 140 in Portugal and 100 of common border) - Source: It's a controversial and capricious river, and there is no unanimity about its source. Anyway, all variants are in Castilla-La Mancha. - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Huelva, Andalusia and Portugal) - Guadiana Basin 
(t) Guadiana Menor river / Second photo - 152 km. - Source: Confluence of Fardes river and Guardal (Barbata) river (Granada, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir (Jaén, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin - It never has given the name Guadiana Menor to river Guardal, although technically it is the same river
(P) Guadiaro river / Second photo - 80 km. - Source: Serranía de Ronda mountain range (Málaga, Andalusia) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Cádiz, Andalusia) - South Basin
(t) Guadiato river - (?) km. - Source: Calaveruela hill, Fuente Obejuna (Córdoba, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Córdoba, Andalusia) – Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Guadiela river / Second photo - 115 km. - Source: Cueva del Hierro (Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Bolarque lake, Tajo river (Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha) – Tajo Basin 
(t) Guareña river - 63 km. - Source: La Orbada (Salamanca, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Zamora, CYL) – Duero Basin
(tt) Henares river / Second photo - 158 km. - Ministra mountain range (Guadalajara, CLM) - River mouth: Jarama river (Comunidad de Madrid) - Tajo Basin
(t) Huebra river / Second photo / Third photo - 122 km. - Source: Quilamas mountain range (Salamanca, CYL) - River mouth: Duero (Salamanca, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Huerva river - 128 km. - Source: Cucalón mountain range (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(P) Ibaizabal river / Second photo - 43 km. - Source: Duranguesado region (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - River mouth: Along with the Nervion River forms the estuary of Bilbao, Atlantic Ocean (Vizcaya, Basque Country) – North Basin (Basque Country)
(t) Ibias river - 55 km. - Source: Cerredo pass (Asturias) - River mouth: Navia river (Lugo, Galicia) - North Basin (Asturias) 
(t) Ibor river / Second photo - 60 km. - Source: Villuercas mountain range (Cáceres, Extremadura) – River mouth: Tajo river (Cáceres, Extremadura) – Tajo Basin
(t) Inglares river - 43 km. - Source: Cantabria mountain range (Álava/Araba, Basque Country) - River mouth: Ebro river (Álava/Araba, Basque Country) - Ebro Basin 
(tt) Irati river / Second photo - 88 km. - Source: confluence of rivers Urtxuria y Urbeltza (Navarre) – River mouth: Aragón river (Navarre) – Ebro Basin 
(t) Iregua river / Second photo / Third photo - 62 km. - Source: Cebollera mountain range (La Rioja) – River mouth: Ebro river (La Rioja) – Ebro Basin
(tttt) Isábena river - 50 km. - Source: Between the Gallinero and Cibollés peaks (Huesca, Aragon) – River mouth: Ésera river (Huesca, Aragon) – Ebro Basin
(t) Jabalón river - 161 km. - Source: Montiel (Ciudad Real, CLM) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Ciudad Real, CLM) - Guadiana Basin 
(t) Jalón river / Second photo- 224 km. - Source: Sierra Ministra mountain range (Soria, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin 
(t) Jándula river / Second photo – 141 km. - Source: Madrona mountain range (Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Jaén, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir basin 
(t) Jarama river / Second photo / Third photo - 190 km. - Source: Cebollera Vieja peak (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Tajo river (Comunidad de Madrid) – Tajo Basin 
(tt) Jerte river / Second photo - 70 km. - Source: Tornavacas pass (Cáceres, Extremadura) - River mouth: Alagón river (Cáceres, Extremadura) - Tajo Basin
(tt) Jiloca river / Second photo - 126 km. - Source: Cella fountain (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Jalón river (Zaragoza, Aragon) – Ebro Basin 
(P) Júcar/Xúquer river *** / Second photo - 498 km. - Source: Montes Universales mountain range (Cuenca, CLM) - River mouth: Cullera, Mediterranean Sea (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana) – Júcar Basin
(P) Lea river - 20 km. - Source: Oiz mount (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Bizkaia, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(t) Leitzaran river - 42 km. - Source: Leiza (Navarre) - River mouth: Oria river (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(P) Lérez river / Second photo - 62 km. - Source: San Bieito mount (Pontevedra, Galicia) - River mouth: Pontevedra estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Pontevedra, Galicia) – Galicia Coast Basin
(P) Lezuza river - 50 km. - Source: El Bonillo (Albacete, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Dramatically begins to creep to lose its flow completely around the site of the endorheic Lagoon of El Acequión (Albacete, Castile-La Mancha) - Technically not part of any basin, which is filtered before flowing somewhere 
(P) Limia/Lima river - 108 km. (Spain 41 km., Portugal 67 km.) - Source: Talariño mount (Ourense, Galicia) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Viana do Castelo, Portugal) 
(P) Llobregat river / Second photo - 175 km. - Source: Cadí mountain range (Barcelona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Barcelona, Catalonia) – Inland basins of Catalonia
(tt) Lozoya river / Second photo - 91 km. - Source: Peñalara massif (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Jarama river (Comunidad de Madrid) - Tajo Basin 
(tt) Luna river / Second photo - 77 km. - Source: Babia region (León, CYL) - River mouth: By joining with the Omaña river form the Órbigo river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Magro river / Second photo - 130 km. - Source: Mira mountain range (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana) - River mouth: Júcar/Xúquer river (Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana) - Júcar Basin 
(P) Mandeo river / Second photo - 56 km. - Source: Sobrado dos Monxes (A Coruña, Galicia) - Betanzos estuary, Atlantic Ocean (A Coruña, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin 
(tt) Manzanares river / Second photo - 92 km. - Source: Névé of La Condesa, Guadarrama mountain range (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Jarama river (Comunidad de Madrid) - Tajo Basin 
(t) Martín river - 98 km. - Source: Martín del Río (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) - Ebro Basin
(P) Masma river / Second photo - 46 km. - Gistral mountain range (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Foz estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Lugo, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin
(t) Matachel river - 124 km. - Source: Sierra Morena mountain range (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadiana (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin 
(t) Matarraña river / Second photo - 97 km. - Source: Puertos de Beceite (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon and Tarragona, Catalonia) - Ebro Basin 
(P) Miera river - 41 km. - Source: Valnera mounts (Cantabria) - Cubas estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) – North Basin (Cantabria)
(P) Mijares/Millars river / Second photo- 156 km. - Source: Gúdar mountain range (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Me4diterranean Sea (Castellón/Castelló, Comunitat Valenciana) - Júcar Basin
(P) Miño/Minho river *** - 350 km. - Source: Meira mountain range (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: La Guardia (Spain)/Caminha (Portugal) estuary, Atlantic Ocean - Miño Basin
(P) Monnegre river - 40 km. - Source: Onil mountain range (Alicante/Alacant, CV) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Alicante/Alacant, CV) - Júcar Basin
(P) Muga river - 58 km. - Source: Montnegre mountain (Girona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Roses gulf, Mediterranean Sea (Girona, Catalonia) - Catalonia Inland Basin
(t) Mundo river / Second photo / Third photo - 150 km. - Source: Riopar (Albacete, CLM) - River mouth: Segura river (Región de Murcia) - Segura Basin
(P) Nalón river / Second photo- 138 km. - Source: Tarna Pass (Asturias) - River mouth: Nalón estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(P) Nansa river / Second photo - 53 km. - Source: Peña Labra massif (Cantabria) - Tina Menor estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria)
(t) Narcea river - 97 km. - Source: Fuentes del Narcea (Asturias) - River mouth: Nalón river (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(P) Navia river / Second photo - 159 km. - Source: O Cebreiro (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Navia estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(t) Neira river / Second photo - 56 km. - Source: Portelo mountain range (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Miño river (Lugo, Galicia) - Miño Basin
(P) Nervión/Nerbioi river / Second photo - 72 km. - Source: Gibixo mountain range (Araba/Álava, Basque Country) - River mouth: Along with the Ibiazabal River forms the estuary of Bilbao, Atlantic Ocean (Bizkaia/Vizcaya, Basque Country) – North Basin (Basque Country)
(t) Nela river - 75 km. - Source: Mounts of Somo (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro River (Burgos, CYL) - Ebro Basin 
(tt) Noguera Pallaresa river / Second photo - 154 km. - Source: Pla de Beret (Lleida, Catalonia) - River mouth: Segre River (Lleida, Catalonia) - Ebro Basin
(tt) Noguera Ribagorzana river / Second photo - 133 km. - Source: Maladeta massif (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Segre River (Lleida, Catalonia) - Ebro Basin
(t) Nora river / Second photo - 67 km. - Source: Sariego (Asturias) - River mouth: Nalón river (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias) 
(t) Oca river - 82 km. - Source: Oca Mounts (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro River (Burgos, CYL) - Ebro Basin
(P) Odiel river - 150 km. - Source: Aracena mountain range (Huelva, Andalusia) - River mouth: Huelva estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Huelva, Andalusia) - Tinto-Odiel-Piedras Basin 
(tt) Odra river - 65 km. - Source: Peña Amaya (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Pisuerga river (Pedrosa del Príncipe, Burgos) - Duero Basin 
(tt) Oja river - 65 km. - Source: La Demanda mountain range (La Rioja) - River mouth: Tirón river (La Rioja) - Ebro Basin
(ttt) Omaña river - 52 km. - Source: Tambarón peak (León, CYL) - River mouth: Its confluence with the Luna River forms the Órbigo river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(tt) Órbigo river / Second photo - 162 km. - Source: Confluence of Omaña and Luna rivers (León, Castile and Leon) - River mouth: Esla river (Zamora, Castile and Leon) - Duero Basin
(P) Oria river / Second photo - 83 km. - Source: Aizkorri mountain range (Guipúzcoa, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(P) Pas river / Second photo - 57 km. - Source: Castro Valnera mountain (Cantabria) - River mouth: Mogro estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Cantabria) - North Basin (Cantabria)
(P) Piedras river / Second photo - 60 km. - Source: El Almendro (Huelva, Andalusia) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Huelva, Andalusia) – Odiel-Tinto-Piedras Basin 
(tt) Pirón river / Second photo - 98 km. - Source: Slopes Guadarrama mountain range (Segovia, CYL) - River mouth: Cega river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Pisuerga river / Second photo- 283 km. - Source: Híjar mountain range (Palencia, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Porcia river - 31 km. - Source: La Bobia mountain range (Asturias) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(tt) Porma river / Second photo - 85 km. - Source: Mongayo mountain range (León, CYL) - River mouth: Esla River (Leon, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Queiles river - 45 km. - Source: Vozmediano (Soria, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro river (Navarre) - Ebro Basin
(t) Quípar river - 70 km. - Source: Caravaca de la Cruz (Región de Murcia) - River mouth: Segura river (Región de Murcia) - Segura Basin
(t) Rambla de Sellumbres [Rambla de las Truchas] [Río Truchas]  - 58 km. - Source: Mosqueruela (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Calders river (Castelló/Castellón, Comunitat Valenciana) - Ebro Basin
(t) Riaza river / Second photo - 104 km. - Source: Quesera pass (Segovia, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Burgos, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Rivera de Huelva river – (?) km. - Source: Tentudia mountain range (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Sevilla, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(t) Rudrón river – 42 km. - Source: Fuente Abar (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Ebro river (Burgos, CYL) - Ebro Basin
(t) Ruecas river – 97 km. - Source: Cañamero (Cáceres, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) - Guadiana Basin
(t) Sabor river - 116 km. (Spain and Portugal) - Source: Gamoneda mountain range (Zamora, CYL) - River mouth: Douro/Duero river (Bragança, Portugal) – Duero Basin 
(P) Saja river - 72 km. - Source: Cordel mountain range (Cantabria) - River mouth: San Martín de la Arena estuary (Cantabria) – North Basin (Cantabria)
(ttt) Salado river - 44 km. - Source: Ministra mountain range (Guadalajara, CLM) - River mouth: Henares river (Guadalajara, CLM) - Tajo Basin 
(t) Salor river / Second photo - 120 km. - Source: Montanchez mountain range (Cáceres, Extremadura) - River mouth: Tajo river (Cáceres, Extremadura) - Tajo Basin 
(t) Segre river - 265 km. - Source: Llo, Cerdagne region (France) - River mouth: Ebro river (Zaragoza, Aragon) – Ebro Basin 
(P) Segura river *** / Second photo - 325 km. - Source: Segura mountain range (Jaén, Andalusia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Comunidad Valenciana) - Segura Basin 
(P) Sella river - 66 km. - Source: Picos de Europa mountain range (León, CYL) - River mouth: Ribadesella estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Asturias) - North Basin (Asturias)
(tt) Sequillo river - 123 km. - Source: Fuentes de Consoveros (León, CYL) - River mouth: Valderaduey river (Zamora, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Serpis river - 75 km. - Source: Carrascal de la Font Roja (Alacant/Alicante, CV) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Valencia, CV) - Júcar Basin 
(t) Sil river / Second photo - 234 km. - Source: Slopes of Orníz peak (León, CYL) - River mouth: Miño river (Lugo/Ourense, Galicia) - Miño Basin 
(ttt) Sorbe river / Second photo - 72 km. - Source: Pela mountain range (Guadalajara, CLM) - River mouth: Henares river (Guadalajara, CLM) - Tajo Basin 
(P) Tajo/Tejo river *** / Second photo - 1.007 km. (Spain, 816 km.; Spain/Portugal, 46 km.; Portugal, 145 km.) - Source: Fuente García (Teruel, Aragón) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Lisboa, Portugal) - Tajo Basin
(tt) Tajuña river - 254 km. - Source: Fuente del Carro (Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Jarama river (Comunidad de Madrid) - Tajo Basin
(P) Tambre river / Second photo - 125 km. - Source: Sobrado lagoon (A Coruña, Galicia) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (A Coruña, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin
(t) Támega/Tâmega river - 145 km.(52 km. in Spain and 93 in Portugal) - Source: Talariño mount (Ourense, Galicia) - River mouth: Duero river (Penafiel, Portugal) - Duero Basin
(t) Tea river - 50 km. - Source: Suido mountain range (Pontevedra, Galicia) - River mouth: Miño river (Pontevedra, Galicia) - Miño Basin
(P) Ter river / Second photo – 208 km. - Source: Glacial cirque of Ulldeter (Girona, Catalonia) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Girona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia 
(tt) Tera river / Second photo - 140 km. - Source: Vigo mountain range (Zamora, Castile and Leon) – Esla river (Zamora, Castile and Leon) – Duero Basin 
(t) Tietar river / Second photo - 150 km. - Source: Gredos mountain range (Comunidad de Madrid) - River mouth: Tajo River (Cáceres, Extremadura) – Tajo Basin 
(P) Tinto river / Second photo - 100 km. - Source: Padre Caro mountain range (Huelva, Andalusia) - River mouth: Huelva estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Huelva, Andalusia) - Tinto-Odiel-Piedras Basin 
(P) Tordera river / Second photo - 55 km. - Source: Montseny massif (Barcelona,Catalonia) - Rive mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Girona, Catalonia) - Inland basins of Catalonia
(ttt) Torío river - 63 km. - Source: Piedrafita pass (León, CYL) - River mouth: Bernesga river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Tormes river / Second photo - 284 km. - Source: Gredos mountain range (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Zamora, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Trabancos river - 86 km. - Source: La Moraña region (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin
(tt) Tuela river - 140 km. (Spain and Portugal) - Source: Ermita lagoons (Zamora, CYL) - River mouth: Tua river (Bragança, Portugal) - Duero Basin
(ttt) Tuerto river - 62 km. - Source: Villagatón (León, CYL) - River mouth: Órbigo river (León, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Turia [Guadalaviar] river - 280 km. - Source: Muela de San Juan [Guadalaviar] (Teruel, Aragon) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana) - Júcar Basin 
(tttt) Ubierna river - 50km. - Source: Páramo de Masa (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Arlanzón river -Duero Basin
(ttt) Ucieza river - 71 km. - Source: Saldaña (Palencia, CYL) - River mouth: Carrión river (Palencia, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Ulla river / Second photo - 96 km. - Source: Olveda mounts (Lugo, Galicia) - River mouth: Arosa estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Pontevedra, Galicia) – Galicia Coast Basin
(tttt) Úrbel river - 55 km. Source: Fuente Úrbel (Burgos, CYL) - River mouth: Arlanzón river (Burgos, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Urola river / Second photo - 65 km. - Source: Aitzgorri mount (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(P) Urumea river - 45 km. - Source: Ezkurra pass (Navarre) - River mouth: Atlantic Ocean (Gipuzkoa, Basque Country) - North Basin (Basque Country)
(tt) Valdavia river / Second photo - 71 km. - Source: Brezo mountain range (Palencia, Castile and Leon) - River mouth: Pisuerga river (Burgos, Castile and Leon) – Duero Basin
(t) Valdemembra river - 85 km. - Source: Solera de Gabaldón (Cuenca, CLM) - River mouth: Júcar river (Albacete, CLM) - Júcar Basin
(t) Valderaduey river - 158 km. - Source: Riocamba mount (León, Castile and Leon) - River mouth: Duero river (Zamora, Castile and Leon) – Duero Basin
(P) Verdugo river / Second photo - 41 km. - Source: Forcarey (Pontevedra, Galicia) - River mouth: Vigo estuary, Atlantic Ocean (Pontevedra, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin
(ttt) Vero river / Second photo - 61 km. - Source: Pueyo de Morcat (Huesca, Aragon) - River mouth: Cinca river (Huesca, Aragon) - Ebro Basin
(t) Viar river - 124 km. - Source: Tentudia mountain range (Badajoz, Extremadura) - River mouth: Guadalquivir river (Sevilla, Andalusia) - Guadalquivir Basin 
(P) Vinalopó river / Second photo - 81 km. - Source: Mariola mountain range (Alicante, Comunidad Valenciana) - River mouth: Mediterranean Sea (Alacant, Comunitat Valenciana) - Vinalopó-Alancantí Basin
(ttt) Voltoya river - 101 km. - Source: Guadarrama mountain range (Avila, CYL) - River mouth: Eresma river (Segovia, CYL) - Duero Basin
(P) Xallas river - 57 km. - Source: Santa Comba (A Coruña, Galicia) - River mouth: Ézaro fall, Atlantic Ocean (A Coruña, Galicia) - Galicia Coast Basin 
(tt) Yeltes river - 116 km. - Source: Peña de Francia mountain range (Salamanca, CYL) - River mouth: Huebra river (Salamanca, CYL) - Duero Basin 
(t) Zadorra river / Second photo - 78 km. - Source: Opakua pass (Araba/Álava, Basque Country) - River mouth: Ebro river (Araba/Álava, Basque Country/Burgos, Castile and Leon) Ebro Basin
(tt) Záncara river / Second photo - 168 km. - Source: Abia de Obispalía (Cuenca, Castile-La Mancha) - River mouth: Cigüela river, near Ojos del Guadiana (Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha) – Guadiana Basin (07/12/2015) - Although some authors believe it is the Cigüela river tributary of Záncara river
(t) Zapardiel river - 103 km. - Source: San Martín de las Cabezas lagoon (Ávila, CYL) - River mouth: Duero river (Valladolid, CYL) - Duero Basin
(t) Zidacos/Zidakos river - 44 km. - Source: Alaitz mountain range (Navarre) - River mouth: Aragón river (Navarre) - Ebro Basin
(t) Zujar river / Second photo- 214 km. - Source: Calaveruela hill, Fuente Obejuna (Córdoba, Andalusia) - River mouth: Guadiana river (Badajoz, Extremadura) – Guadiana Basin

*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ésera river - Picture taken in Benasque Valley, Huesca, Aragon
*


Torrente por wsrmatre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Viar river - Picture taken in La Vegueta, Sevilla, Andalusia - This river crosses a town only during his tour, indicating its mountainous and rugged character 
*


Viar15 por Vegactiva, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bidasoa/Bidassoa [Baztan] river - Picture taken in Irun, Gipuzkoa, Basque Country
*


Atardecer Bidasoa HDR 3 por sejunco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Alberche river - Picture taken in Pantano de San Juan, Comunidad de Madrid
*


alberche por Renato Di Prinzio, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Nalón river - Picture taken in Nalón estuary, Asturias
*


Amanece en el Cantábrico y en la desembocadura del principal rio de Asturias. RIO NALÓN - SAN JUAN DE LA ARENA - SAN ESTEBAN DE PRAVIA - SOTO DEL BARCO- Panorámica de 5 verticales. por Rucabe Fotografía, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Eresma river - Picture taken in Valsaín, San Ildefonso o La Granja, Segovia, Castile and Leon
*


Río Eresma en Valsaín, Segovia, España (Explore) por Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Segura river - Picture taken in Cañón de los Almadenes, Región de Murcia
*


Cañón de los Almadenes por minube, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Alagón river - Picture taken in Meandro Melero, Cáceres, Extremadura and Salamanca, Castile and León
*


Meandro en el rio Alagón por Arturo Torres, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalfeo river - Picture taken in Órgiva, Granada, Andalusia
*


RIO GUADALFEO, ÓRGIVA, GRANADA por Manel Armengol, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tambre river - Picture taken in Ponte Nafonso, Outes, A Coruña, Galicia
*


Río #Tambre. Ponte Nafonso. #España por Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tormes river - Picture taken in Salamanca, Castile and Leon
*


The night - Reflejo Catedral en rio Tormes, Salamanca (España) por Victor Hugo Ganoza Gomez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Asón river - Picture taken in Asón source, Azalagua peak, Cantabria
*


Nacimiento del Ason por Alfonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Yeltes river - Picture taken in Los Pontones de Bogajo, Salamanca, Castile and Leon
*


Río Yeltes en los Pontones por antonio luis hernandez gonzalez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Arba river - Picture taken in Pozo de Pígalo de Luesia, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


Pozo de Pígalo por Henar Lanchas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Geníl river - Picture taken in Granada, Andalusia
*


Granada Genil 05 por Martin Haisch, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Odiel river - Picture taken in Odiel marshes, Punta Umbría, Huelva, Andalusia
*


MARISMAS DEL ODIEL por bajodetorax, en Flickr​


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Superb idea for a thread! and wonderful pics! Most people don´t know we enjoy great rivers which (most of them) still retain its natural aspect and offer great landscapes as you are showing us. Thank you as always Castor! your effort is very much appreciated kay:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you very much, Filandon, for your very kind words


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Esla river - Picture taken in Carbajal de Rueda, Gradefes, León, Castile and Leon
*


20150910_150750 por Manuelmartinezcid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Mundo river - Picture taken in Riopar, Albacete, Castile-La Mancha - It's the birthplace of the river
*


rio-mundo-enero-2015 (66) por sevione, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Sequillo river - Picture taken in Boos, Valdenebro, Soria, Castile and Leon
*


La hoz del Rio Sequillo por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Aguasvivas river - Picture taken in the Roman dam (first century AD) of Almonacid de la Cuba, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


RIO AGUASVIVAS por Pilar Cho, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Narcea river - Picture taken in Cangas de Narcea, Asturias
*


Cangas de Narcea por delfineiras, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guareña river - Picture taken in Villanueva del Puente, Zamora, Castile and Leon
*


Rio guareña por Ruben Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cinca river - Picture taken in Aínsa, Huesca, Aragon
*


Descenso Nabatas Río Cinca (Llegada)) por Raquel Félez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ara river - Picture taken in San Nicolás de Bujaruelo, Huesca, Aragon
*


SAN NICOLAS DE BUJARUELO .(RIO ARA) por TOYOGRACOR, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cardener river - Picture taken in Manresa, Barcelona, Catalonia
*


La Seo por candi..., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Noguera Ribagorzana river - Picture taken in Mont-Rebei gorge, Lleida, Catalonia/Huesca, Aragon
*


Balade au congost de Mont Rebei. por Claudia Sc., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Arga river - Picture taken in Larraga, Navarre
*


Arga por Larraga por Navarra-In-Excelsis...... Colección fotos propias, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Iregua river - Picture taken in Cameros region, La Rioja
*


MAGIC WATERFALL por Ander Garmendia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ega river - Picture taken in Estella/Lizarra, Navarre
*


Río Ega, Estella por Eli Aguilera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Órbigo river - Picture taken in Passo Honroso (Honorable pass) bridge, Puente de Órbigo, León, Castile and Leon
*


CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. PUENTE DE ÓRBIGO. PUENTE DEL "PASSO HONROSO" por Ramon Bacas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Omaña river - Picture taken in Valdesamario, León, Castile and Leon
*


Los remansos del Omaña por Javier Díaz Barrera, en Flickr​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Vinalopó (Banyeres, Alicante)*

Nacimiento del río Vinalopó - Sources of the Vinalopo river. by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cea river - Picture taken in Santa María del Río, Villaselán, León, Castile and Leon
*


Santamar el Cea otoño por mayo1240, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalentín river - Picture taken in María mountain range, Almería, Andalusia
*


Río Guadalentín por Peter Scargill, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Sorbe river - Picture taken in an undefined place in the province of Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha
*


sorbe por eltitogordo gordo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cofio river - Picture taken in Santa María de la Alameda, Comunidad de Madrid
*


Río Cofio, Madrid por Currelas, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Aragón river - Picture taken in Tiermas, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


yesa por Iban Garayar, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Alhama river - Picture taken in Alfaro, La Rioja
*


Desde el mirador 3 por Francisco J Pascual Antón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Martín river - Picture taken in Cueva Foradada, Oliete, Teruel, Aragón
*


A ras de pantano (Oliete) por JR Alfonso, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Fluvià river - Picture taken in Besalú, Girona, Catalonia
*


Besalu and the Fluvia River por Cardo Photos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadajira river - Picture taken in Villalba de los Barros, Badajoz, Extremadura
*


Atardecer entre encinas por Pedro Muñoz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalquivir river - Picture taken in Sevilla, Andalusia
*


Torre Pelli - Seville por Francisco Ruiz Herrera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

claroscuro said:


> This i such a fantastic thread! I'm enjoying it very much!
> 
> Thank you, Castor_Game.



Very friendly, thanks, claroscuro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Arandilla river - Picture taken in Coruña del Conde, Burgos, Castile and Leon - Coruña del Conde is the ancient Roman city of Colonia Clunia Sulpicia. In the year 68 AD and for a very short period of time, was capital of the Roman Empire
*


Coruña del Conde por Patrick Dobeson, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Odra river - Picture taken in Villasandino, Burgos, Castile and Leon
*


Villasandino por Santi Mendiola, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ubierna river - Picture taken in Quintanaortuño, Burgos, Castile and Leon
*


Puente sobre el Rio Ubierna (Quintanaortuño) por Héctor81, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Oca river - Picture taken in Oña, Burgos, Castile and Leon
*


Pescando en el rio Oca (Burgos) por Manuel Catalina, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Masma river - Picture taken in Foz, Lugo, Galicia
*


Rio Masma por arjos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Rudrón river - Picture taken in Valdelateja, Valle de Sedano, Burgos, Castile and Leon
*


Río Rudrón en Valdelateja por Carlos Rivero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Oja river - Picture taken in Ezcaray, La Rioja
*


Rio Oja por sailej, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Esgueva river - Picture taken in Valladolid, Castile and Leon
*


Esgueva por María Villalba, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Zapardiel river - Picture taken in Medina del Campo, Valladolid, Castile and Leon
*


Iglesia de San Miguel de Medina del Campo por José-Mauel Benito Álvarez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Limia/Lima river - Picture taken in A Santa Cruz, Lobeira, Ourense, Galicia
*


Rio Limia.Os Infernos.4 por Ramón Dominguez Blanco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Anllóns river - Picture taken in Cabana de Bergantiños, A Coruña, Galicia
*


Desembocadura do río Anllons (Cabana-Galicia) por Miguel Navaza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tajo/Tejo river - Picture taken in Toledo, Castile-La Mancha
*


Toledo por Ricardo Alguacil, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tietar river (2) - Picture taken in Poyales del Hoyo, Ávila, Castile and Leon
*


Fin de semana en el Valle del Tiétar por Jesús Pérez Pacheco, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Sil river (2) - Picture taken in Ponferrada, León, Castile and Leon
*


Ponferrada-El Sil, foso natural del castillo por juantiagues, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ter river (2) - Picture taken in Torroella de Montgrí, Girona, Catalonia
*


El meu país... por Josep Pons i Busquet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Lérez river (2) - Picture taken in Forcarei, Pontevedra, Galicia
*


Ruta das Pontes do Lérez por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba // off, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Geníl river (2) - Picture taken in Fuente Vaqueros, Granada, Andalusia
*


El Genil en Fuente Vaqueros por Hilario Sánchez Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Flumen river - Picture taken in Palomeras del Flumen, Huesca, Aragon
*


20090913-134422-123 por -drd-, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Lozoya river (2) - Picture taken in Buitrago de Lozoya, Comunidad de Madrid
*


casi una fantasía- rio Lozoya por pegatina1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Alcanadre river - Picture taken in Morrano, Bierge, Huesca, Aragon
*


Ruta a Fuentes de Tamara. Rio Alcanadre. Sierra de Guara por Alfonso Sanz Arronte, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Segura river (2) - Picture taken in Férez, Albacete, Castile-La Mancha
*


Río de luna. / Moon River. por Recesvintus, en Flickr​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow! Not only do I love this thread's theme, but also I appreciate the fact that it is so orderly! Every single pic includes the name of the river and its whereabouts! 

Keep up the good work, Castor_Game!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

claroscuro said:


> Wow! Not only do I love this thread's theme, but also I appreciate the fact that it is so orderly! Every single pic includes the name of the river and its whereabouts!
> 
> Keep up the good work, Castor_Game!



Thanks, claroscuro, I will continue to work as long as I possibly can


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Arnoia river - Picture taken in Allariz, Ourense, Galicia
*


Allariz - Entorno del río Arnoia por Bob Fisher, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bibei river - Picture taken in Trives and Quiroga, Ourense, Galicia
*


Ponte sobre o río Bibei por divesgallaecia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Aragón Subordan river (2) - Picture taken in Hecho Valley, Huesca, Aragon
*


Rafting Aragon Subordán (10) por ALCORCE Rafting & Kayak, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Henares river - Picture taken in Bujalaro, Guadalajara, Castile-La Mancha
*


Rio Henares en Bujalaro por Kammerer, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Quípar river - Picture taken in Calasparra, Región de Murcia
*


Embalse de Alfonso XIII (Calasparra) por EntreTierras, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cúa river - Picture taken in Cacabelos, León, Castile and Leon
*


0303-RÍO CÚA - CACABELOS- (León) por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Jerte river (2) - Picture taken in Cabezuela del Valle, Cáceres, Extremadura
*


fusión por eu -, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Neira river - Picture taken in a undefined place of Lugo Province, Galicia
*


Rio Neira por Ignacio Penado, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Boeza river - Picture taken in a undefined place of León Province, Castile and Leon
*


HDR en el Boeza por keudell, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Albaida river - Picture taken in Vilanova de Castelló, Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana
*


riu albaida (vilanova de castello) por juan jose gasco esparza, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tea river - Picture taken in Mondariz, Pontevedra, Galicia
*


Islote en el río Tea por Alfredo Barros González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Úrbel river - Picture taken in Fuente Úrbel, Burgos, Castile and Leon - This small river runs through places with high concentration of Romanesque and medieval art, which is normal for photographers passionate about art and forget the humble river (Corbel of Santa María church of Fuente Úrbel village, source of Úrbel river)
*


Fuente Urbel.Burgos por fggil31, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Jiloca river (2) - Picture taken in Cella, Teruel, Aragon - The artesian well of Cella is the largest in Europe, was conducted in middle age, although its present form is the eighteenth century (This is well outlet of river Jiloca).
*


Cella.La fuente.2 por jose luis gil, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadiaro river (2) - Picture taken in Sotogrande harbour, San Roque, Cádiz, Andalusia
*


Puerto de Sotogrande por Camus, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadiana river (2) - Picture taken in the ruins of Calatrava city, Carrión de Calatrava, Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha
*


Guadiana - Calatrava la Vieja por J.S.C., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalefra river - Picture taken in Campanario, Badajoz, Extremadura
*


Puente sobre Rio Guadalefra por Torpedo J.M.G, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cares river (2) - Picture taken in Cares gorge, Asturias, and León, Castile and Leon
*


Garganta del Cares 2 por m.a.r.c., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Jándula river (2) - Picture taken in Natural Park of Sierra de Andújar, Jaén, Andalusia
*


Handullah (Río de la vida) por J. B., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Mandeo river (2) - Picture taken in Betanzos, A Coruña, Galicia
*


2543-Rio Mandeo en Betanzos (Coruña) por Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Órbigo river (2) - Picture taken in Villoria de Órbigo, León, Castile and Leon
*


FISHING WITH: "MINISTER OF THE ÓRBIGO" por Flymage Magazine, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Nora river - Picture taken in Priañes, Oviedo, Asturias
*


Priañes - Meandros del Rio Nora por jomafm320, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Agüera river - Picture taken in Guriezo, Cantabria
*


El Pontarrón de Guriezo - Río Agüera por Miguel Cortés, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalhorce river (2) - Picture taken in Ardales, Málaga, Andalusia
*


_DSC0303_F por Juan Amores, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Urola river - Picture taken in Zumaia, Gipuzkoa, Basque Country
*


Zumaiatik por Oier Garmendia, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Navia river (2) - Picture taken in Riodeporcos, Ibias, Asturias
*


Riodeporcos. IBIAS por Germán Yanes, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Gállego river (2) - Picture taken in Lanuza dam, Sallént de Gállego, Huesca, Aragon
*


_MG_4443 por Agloxy, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Támega/Tâmega river - Picture taken in Mourazos, Verín, Ourense, Galicia
*


Selvas del Támega II por amadeopombo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Oria river - Picture taken in Tolosa, Gipuzkoa, Basque Country
*


#22 TOLOSA por AGM_FOTO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadiato river - Picture taken in Santa María de Trassierra, Córdoba, Andalusia
*


Just shine on por Maria Luisa Milla, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalmellato river - Picture taken in an undefined place of Córdoba, Andalusia
*


Orillas del Río Guadalmellato. por Juan Carlos, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Escudo river - Picture taken in estuary of San Vicente de la Barquera, Cantabria
*


Río Escudo por Antonio Guerra, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cubillas river - Picture taken in Albolote, Granada, Andalusia
*


Cubillas 2 por Eduard Aoun, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tuela river - Picture taken in Lubian, Zamora, Castile and Leon - It is one of the Spanish rivers, the other is the Rabazal river (Rabaçal in Portugal) that converge in Portugal will give rise to the Portuguese river Tua 
*


Castro As Muradellas por TeresalaLoba por TeresalaLoba // off, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Salor river (2) - Picture taken in Malpartida de Cáceres, Cáceres, Extremadura
*


Ruta Río Salor-Barruecos por Club del Caminante de Badajoz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalén river - Picture taken in Arquillos, Jaén, Andalusia
*


Puente sobre el rio Guadalén por CeciLeo V - dí., en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Duero river (2) - Picture taken in Corporario, Aldeadávila de la Ribera, Salamanca, Castile and Leon - The top right of the picture is Portugal
*


El corazón de las arribes * El muelle de la playa del Rostro por jacinta lluch valero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Esla river (2) - Picture taken in Bretó, Zamora, Castile and Leon
*


Río Esla ( Zamora ) por Mª Ángeles y Jesús, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Curueño river - Picture taken in an undefined place of Leon, Castile and Leon
*


River Curueño por Yorkshire Dales Flyfishing, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tinto river (2) - Picture taken in Niebla, Huelva, Andalusia - This river is considered unique in the world Wikipedia
*


RIO TINTO - NIEBLA por Sarkis Kevork Sakaz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bergantes river - Picture taken in La Balma, Zorita del Maestrazgo/Sorita, Castelló/Castellón, Comunitat Valenciana 
*


Riu Bergantes por Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Urumea river - Picture taken in Donostia/San Sebastián, Basque Country
*


PV 11 - San Sebastián (río) por Adrián Antonio García Pérez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Riaza river (2) - Picture taken in Linares del Arroyo, Maderuelo, Segovia, Castile and Leon
*


EmbalseDeLinaresDelArroyo-CastillejoDeRobledo-LangaDeDuero_4396 por Julian Ocón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Rambla de Sellumbres [Rambla de las Truchas][Río de las Truchas] - Picture taken in Villafranca del Cid/Vilafranca, Castelló/Castellón, Comunitat Valenciana
*


Vilafranca por Valentín Miravet, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Tajuña river - Picture taken in Titulcia, Comunidad de Madrid
*


Tajuña por Kilwacero, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Arlanza river (2) - Picture taken in Puentedura, Burgos, Castile and Leon
*


Puentedura, Burgos, España por Caty, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cinca river (2) - Picture taken in Labuerda, Huesca, Aragon
*


Le Rio Cinca et la Pena Montanesa por m-idre31, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Xallas river - Picture taken in Ézaro fall, Dumbría, A Coruña, Galicia - The Xallas river flows into the Atlantic Ocean through a stunning waterfall
*


Chove pausiño por Nanda Pad, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Neira river (2) - Picture taken in O Corgo, Lugo, Galicia
*


Ponte sobre o río Neira por Quique Hervés, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Verdugo river - Picture taken in A Lama, Pontevedra, Galicia
*


Río Verdugo - A Lama por Gabriel González, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cadagua river - Picture taken in Balmaseda, Bizkaia, Basque Country
*


Puente de la Muza o Puente Viejo. Balmaseda (Bizcaia) por Paula, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cabe river - Picture taken in Monfortes de Lemos, Lugo, Galicia
*


2011_08_05 MONFORTE DE LEMOS por CUBITERA, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Pas river (2) - Picture taken in Puente Arce, Piélagos, Cantabria
*


450-PUENTE ARCE- (Cantabria)-HDR por -MARCO POLO-, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Deba river (2) - Picture taken in Ondarroa, Gipuzkoa, Basque Country
*


Ondarroa, Euskadi por thierry llansades, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Adra river - Picture taken in an undefined place of Almería, Andalusia
*


RIO DE ADRA por luisa rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Antas river - Picture taken in Puerto Rey, Vera, Almería, Andalusia
*


Laguna salobre. Rio Antas. Almeria por Vicente Camarasa, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Agüeira river - Picture taken in Santa Eulalia de Oscos, Asturias
*


Oscos2013 (11) por E. Crespo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Caudal river - Picture taken in Mieres, Asturias
*


Mieres por José Antonio Gil Martínez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Aller river - Picture taken in Oyanco, Aller, Asturias
*


Rio Aller En Oyanco Asturias por Ispe1, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bedón river - Picture taken in Rales, Llanes, Asturias
*


.- por Óscar Arbesú, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Porcia river - Picture taken in El Franco, Asturias
*


Dulce y salado.Javier Barreiro por Aguas de Borines, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Gévora/Xévora river - Picture taken in Badajoz, Extremadura - The Gévora (Xévora in Portuguese) river is one of the rivers born in Portugal and flowing in Spanish territory
*


Looking through vegetation por Ignacio García, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Caya/Caia river - Picture taken in Badajoz, Extremadura - The Caya (Caia in Portuguese) River is another river born in Portugal to reach the Spanish territory, although his tour is always bordering Spain. In the picture you see is the Guadiana river, but the place must be the mouth of the Caya river, therefore, it is where the Guadiana river begins to be also Portuguese.
*


desembocadura rio caya. por Agustin Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Guadalupe [Guadalupejo] river - Picture taken in Valdecaballeros, Badajoz, Extremadura
*


"garcia sola" por raulfg, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Queiles river - Picture taken in Tarazona, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


rio queiles por la noche por juanjose muro, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Barbate river (2) - Picture taken in Barbate, Cádiz, Andalusia
*


Late afternoon in Barbate, Spain por Pierre Nordström, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Zidacos/Zidakos - Picture taken in Tafalla, Navarre
*


el río toquiteado por atxu2, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Carrión river (2) - Picture taken in Triollo, Palencia, Castile and Leon
*


Montaña palentina, río carrión por José Mª Calpena, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cúa river (2) - Picture taken in Vega de Espinaredo, León, Castile and Leon
*


Vega de Espinareda:: Puente romano por Juanjo, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Flamisell river - Picture taken in Senterada, Lleida, Catalonia
*


Riu Flamisell a Senterada por Lali Masriera, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bibei river (2) - Picture taken in Trives and Quiroga, Ourense, Galicia
*


IMG_5610 por Álvaro Pérez Vilariño, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Huebra river (3) - Picture taken in Saldeana, Salamanca, Castile and Leon
*


El Huebra en la carretera de Saldeana. por cjfhquimi, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Porma river (2) - Picture taken in Villarente, Villasabariego, León, Castile and Leon
*


Camino 457 Day 18 Rio Porma por Michael Gentner, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Nalón river (2) - Picture taken in Muros de Nalón, Asturias
*


Embarcaderos en el río Nalón 1 por TrasguPhoto, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Eo river (2) - Picture taken in A Xunqueira, Ribadeo, Lugo, Asturias
*


a xunqueira por luis vilanova, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Eria river (2) - Picture taken in Morla de la Valdería, Castrocontrigo, León, Castile and Leon
*


Presa de Morla @ León (Spain) por Vercoquin Tambretambre, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ibor river (2) - Picture taken in Bohonal de Ibor, Cáceres, Extremadura
*


rio de bohonal de ibor por cala, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ara river (2) - Picture taken in Puente de Jánovas, Huesca, Aragon
*


Jánovas por Paco Satué, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Nansa river (2) - Picture taken in Muñorodero, Val de San Vicente, Cantabria
*


EL Nansa nada mas pasar Muñorrodero poco antes de Pesues. por dlmanrg, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Águeda river (2) - Picture taken in Ciudad Rodrigo, Salamanca, Castile and Leon
*


Cidade Rodrigo 010 por Lu Pan, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Aguasvivas river (2) - Picture taken in Almonacid de la Cuba, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


Río Aguasvivas (3) por zafraned, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Jalón river (2) - Picture taken in Bárboles, Zaragoza, Aragon
*


RIO JALON-2 por ALEJANDRO GUSTRAN, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Irati river (2) - Picture taken in Irati Forest, Navarre
*


Primavera en Irati por Iñaki Tejerina Guruziaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Matarraña river (2) - Picture taken in Valderrobres, Teruel, Aragon
*


Rio Matarraña, Vlderrobres 8,4,2012 por Gabriel, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Cea river (2) - Picture taken in Monasterio de Vega, Valladolid, Castile and Leon
*


Río Cea por Mónica Tristán, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Luna river (2) - Picture taken in Los Barrios de Luna, León, Castile and Leon
*


Embalse del Rio Luna por Mariluz Rodriguez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Bernesga river - Picture taken in León, Castile and Leon
*


San Marcos (León) por Luis Díez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Jarama river (3) - Picture taken in Talamanca del Jarama, Comunidad de Madrid
*


Rio Jarama a su paso por Talamanca de Jarama por AGL PHOTO, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Záncara river (2) - Picture taken in Pedro Muñoz, Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha
*


Puente Romano - Río Záncara - Pedro Muñoz #HuaweiP7 #Rio #agua #espigas #Reflejo • Foto 3/365 por Natalia Bustamante Fernandez, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Azuer river (2) - Picture taken in Manzanares, Ciudad Real, Castile-La Mancha
*


Manzanares - Rio Azuer - 2010 por tansolodavid, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Ega river (2) - Picture taken in Estella/Lizarra, Navarre
*


Río Ega 2º por adona, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ALL THE RIVERS OF SPAIN

Magro river (2) - Picture taken in Carlet, Valencia, Comunitat Valenciana
*


En el río por laupri, en Flickr​


----------

